# the crust around the eye has gone orange



## jazz (Aug 3, 2009)

hi
One of my hens eye has gone orange on the crust around the eye. her dropping are fine and she is healthy. she i currently raising two baby pigeons. maybe this could be the cause. is this a disease????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the cere on some breeds are colored, what breed is she? can you post a pic?


----------



## jazz (Aug 3, 2009)

she is a performance buschaert. the crust just changed colour this week. bofore it was the normal colour.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well Im just not sure, but some pigeons do have colorful eye rings...you say crust? is she crusty, like pus in the eye, or weepy eye, if the eye cere is dry and it is the same on both eyes she is probably has hormones changing as she matures or goes through breeding.


----------



## jazz (Aug 3, 2009)

i mean eye ring when i say crust. she has no pus or anything. the colour of the ring has gone orange.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she has orange eye rings, she is fine.


----------



## jazz (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks for the help


----------

